# und es dreht sich weiter, und dreht sich, ..



## real_toM (5. Oktober 2002)

einen guten morgen an alle user 


ich hoffe zwar, dass ich in nächster zeit auch mal dazu komme, mehr antworten als fragen in dieses forum zu stellen, aber derzeit stellt sich mir noch ein problem in den weg, für das ich bitte eure kompetente hilfe benötige:

von saesh (wenn ich mich richtig entsinne) gab es ein sehr gutes tutorial, wie man zahnräder erstellt (ebenfalls mit der suchfunktion und dem meta "zahnrad" hier im forum zu finden), da jedoch der server, auf dem die bilder upgeloadet wurden, zur zeit down ist, würde ich euch evtl. bitten, mir eine gute und variable lösung zu nennen oder saesh, mir die bilder von gfx4all.de zur verfügung zu stellen.


vielen dank euch bereits im vorfeld,


toM


----------



## nanda (5. Oktober 2002)

das tut von gfx4all habe ich leider nicht. aber vielleicht helfen dir die links hier weiter:
link 1 (in der tut-section)
link 2


----------



## real_toM (5. Oktober 2002)

zwei verschiedene tut's, danke dir vielmals 

bin nämlich gestern den ganzen tag an der suchmaschine gestanden und hab nichts passendes gefunden, aber genau deswegen find ich das fprum so toll:

schnelle und kompetente antworten und immer freundlich, .. daumen hoch


----------



## real_toM (6. Oktober 2002)

http://www.arbel-designs.com/blue.html

kann mir wer bei dem zahnrad tutorial helfen?

ich bin der englischen sprache zwar mächtig, aber die vorgehensweise ab schritt 11 wird für mich nicht ersichtlich, .. kann doch nicht so schwer sein, oder ?

viel. kann mir auch per icq etc. einer helfen, bzw. die nächsten schritte erläutern, danke


----------



## nanda (6. Oktober 2002)

9. mit dem pfad-werkzeug den vorher gezeichneten runden pfad (aus schritt 7) wählen und dann mit rechtsklick "kontur nachzeichnen" anwählen
10. nochmal rechtsklick auf pfad und "verstecken" anwählen

alle anderen schritte müßten klar sein. wenn´s nichts wird, nochmal melden.


----------



## real_toM (6. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nanda _
> *9. mit dem pfad-werkzeug den vorher gezeichneten runden pfad (aus schritt 7) wählen und dann mit rechtsklick "kontur nachzeichnen" anwählen
> 10. nochmal rechtsklick auf pfad und "verstecken" anwählen
> 
> alle anderen schritte müßten klar sein. wenn´s nichts wird, nochmal melden. *




genau diese option "kontur nachzeichnen" wird für mich nicht sichtbar, .. viel. hab ich ja bereits bei schritt 7 einen fehler gemacht, der sich nun zeigt.

das "pen-tool" ist ja das "zeichenstift-werkzeug" oder?
mit diesem 4 ankerpunkte erstellen, wie beschrieben, und dann mit gedrückter alt-taste die ankerpunkte verschieben, sodass die form über den kreis gelegt wird, stimmt das?

und das "path-tool" ist ja das "pfadauswahl-werkzeug" oder?

hoff ich verwechsel da nicht allzu viel, hab nämlich mit anker-punkten bisher wenig am hut gehabt, ..


----------



## nanda (6. Oktober 2002)

mit deinen begriffsbestimmungen liegst du richtig.

wenn ein pfad vorhanden ist, dann muß beim rechtsklick mit dem path-tool auch die option "pfadkontur füllen" erscheinen. der pfad muss natürlich aktiviert sein. wenn nicht, in der pfadpalette auf den pfad klicken.

bei schwierigkeiten mit dem zeichenstift schau mal ein paar threads weiter unten.


----------



## real_toM (6. Oktober 2002)

für jmd., der im bereich "pfaderstellung" ein anfänger ist, ist das tutorial imo auch ein wenig schwierig geschrieben, weil nach der dortigen anleitung einiges vorausgesetzt wird.

habs nun endlich geschafft, war auch nicht so schwer, vorrausgesetzt man verfügt über grundkenntnisse in bezug auf "pfade" etc. 


nanda nochmals dankeschön


----------



## Jan Seifert (6. Oktober 2002)

das runterladen und deinem form-werkzeug anfügen, da sind fünf zahnräder inbegriffen


----------



## MATPiX (19. März 2004)

*"verstecken" ?*

Hallo PS-Freunde,

leider scheitere ich in diesem Tutorial immer wieder an der Option - "rechtsklick"  und "verstecken". 
Ich habe (finde) diese Option leider nicht bei meinen Versuchen. 
Liegt es an meiner Version?   Ich arbeite mit der Vers. 6.0.

Sollte es an der Version liegen, kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen, wie ich das Zahnrad mit der Version 6.0 realisieren kann. 
Ich kann jedenfalls mit "Rechtsklick" (Pfad) nur die Pfadkontur oder die Pfadfläche füllen. 


Sollte es an der falschen Version liegen, so muss ich ehrlich sagen, dass ich es schade finde, dass viele Tuts ohne Versionsangabe sind. 
Denn leider bin ich schon des öfteren, bei den ansonsten guten Tutorials, auf  Probleme bzgl. der verschieden Versionen gestossen. 

MfG MATPiX


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (21. März 2004)

Hi

Schau doch mal beim Webmachinisten vorbei


----------

